# thanks capt pRON



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

your boat is wearing a pad! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That was my fault. I got him laughin on the phone talkin smack about you and I think he cut your junk wrong.............go beat him up dude!!!!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

What do you do with all that rope in your boat??

P.S. Sea Dek looks nice.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Niec Looking Bote! love the sea-dick!!!!!!!!!! ;D

I wish I can have a Panga skiff :'(


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

looks real good and take it from me it will make a big differnce in the way you feel at the end of the day.

I love my Seadek


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt. pRON is a tool...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks good! you're gonna like that stuff....Very quiet
and easy on the foots!  Dave


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great. What do you use to cut that stuff?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

He ordered it pre-cut and ready to go from Capt. Ron.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

It's not crooked, your monitor is sideways.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

I see no beer holders.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Sweet rig! We better be on good behavior or they'll kick us out.


----------

